# Những lưu ý khi mua sản phẩm máy lọc nước cho gia đình



## mai lan

*1.Chọn dung tích máy*
Tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng nước: uống, nấu nướng của số thành viên trong gia đình hay nhân viên trong văn phòng, bệnh viện mà chúng ta nên chọn bình có dung tích phù hợp.

Thông thường thì bình có dung tích 10 lít là đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu cho 1 gia đình 4 - 5 người. Còn hơn thế thì bạn có thể chọn bình có dung tích và công suất lọc nước lớn hơn tí. Như vậy sẽ giúp cho bạn giảm được phần chi phí khi mua máy.

*2. Chọn thiết kế, mẫu mã máy*
Thông thương thì thiết kế mẫu mã của các dòng máy la tương tự nhau, cũng đều có vòi trên cùng xoay được. Điều nên quan tâm là vỏ thùng bên ngoài bằng chất liệu gì, theo mình thấy vỏ ngoài làm bằng charat liệu Inox sẽ giúp máy dễ lau chùi hơn.

Bên cạnh đó, nếu có thể đặt máy kết nối trực tiếp được với nguồn nước đầu vào thì chúng ta nên chọn máy không có bình chứa như vậy sẽ giúp cho bạn giảm được phần chi phí đồng thời sẽ ít chiếm diện tích không gian hơn.

*3. Lõi lọc máy*
Bước này khá là quan trọng bởi nó quyết định là nguồn nước của bạn ra có sạch hay không. Hiện nay công nghệ lọc nước bằng công nghệ RO là tốt nhất hiện nay, còn công nghệ lọc Nano còn tốt hơn nhưng nó chỉ áp dụng cho những nguồn nước có đầu vào thiệt sạch, và loại này người tiêu dùng Việt rất ít sử dụng.

Và theo đánh giá của nhiều người thì lớp màng lọc chỉ cần 5 màng là cũng đủ tốt rồi, như vậy khi mua sẽ giảm được phần nào chi phí mua và chi phí sau khi vận hành máy.

*4. Giá cả*
Đây là yếu tố được rất nhiều người quan tâm, hiện nay có rất nhiều máy đến từ nhiều thương hiệu, nhiều mức giá khác nhau, có thể từ trên 1 triệu đến 10 triệu cũng có. Nhưng đối với 1 gia đình có chừng 3 đến 5 người thì một chiếc máy có tầm giá 4 triệu là có thể dùng tốt rồi

_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_​


----------



## thuhoai

thank bạn


----------

